# Krylon fusion dry time



## fishkid (Jul 29, 2008)

I just spray painted some acrylic sheets with Krylon Fusion Satin Black. They're drying in my garage as of now. How long should I let them dry before using them in a tank? The tank gets pretty gentle flow. Also should I soak them in a tub of water after they're done drying to let stuff leech out or is that unnecessary?


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

I would think 48hrs would be a good time. I have never used this paint but know others have. If it was me I would soak it first after the dry time just to be sure and have a peace of mind.


----------

